# Pebbles



## qiant (Jul 19, 2012)

My baby bunny passed last night after 2 emergency visits to the vet. I used to ask myself how can anyone be so attached to their pets, but now i understand and i have only had him for a few days. I feel really cheated and angry with the breeder, my bad too. Rest well Pebbles, I'm glad u are no longer having seizures and suffering. You will forever be in my heart.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 19, 2012)

Poor baby. But he or she is at rest now & will always be in your heart. I know you did everything you could.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 20, 2012)

:sosad


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet Pebbles. Pebbles knew she was loved and you did everything you could. 

Binkie Free, Pebbles.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 20, 2012)

poor little girl, binky free.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 20, 2012)

oh how sad.. i'm so sorry for your loss. its never easy to lose a pet no matter if it was a day or 2 days.. emotions form quickly.

binky free sweet pebbles


----------



## HEM (Jul 20, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Pebbles. All of us know only too well how fast you can get addicted to bunnies. Rest in peace little man. :bunnyangel:


----------

